# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > DVD/BD Player & Video >  DVD Player Κολλάει

## requiem78

Καλησπέρα και συγxαρητήρια για το Forum.Έχω ένα DVD Player το οποίο εκεί που παίζει την ταινία κολλάει και για να συνεχίσει να παίζει πρέπει να βγάλω και να ξαναβάλω το DVD.Τί μπορεί να φταίει.Αξίζει να πάει για επισκευή ή είναι προτιμότερο η αγορά καινούριου?

----------


## electronic

Καλησπέρα και καλώς ήρθες. Το ποιο πιθανό είναι να φταίει η κεφαλή και να σου κολλάει. Δεν ξέρω τι DVD έχεις αλλά η αγορά ενός καινούργιου ξεκινάει από 30€ μέχρι 60€ για κάτι αρκετά καλό με 5.1 οπτική ίνα κ.τ.λ. Πάρε καλλίτερα ένα καινούργιο...Τα λεμέ.

----------


## _ab

Εαν γνωριζεις απο ηλεκτρονικα λυσε το,και καθαρισε την κεφαλη(laser)Mε μια μπατονετα,ποτισμενη με οινοπνευμα....  :Wink:

----------


## requiem78

Θα δοκιμάσω να το καθαρίσω και αν δε γίνει τίποτα τότε θα αγοράσω άλλο.

----------


## _ab

http://www.hlektronika.gr/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=1205


Αν και δεν στο προτεινω.....  :Rolling Eyes:

----------

